# The Louisiana Mare--A story of abuse and recovery



## joleejosephs (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43JeFqPlKPs


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

just noticed that both names matched up....is she your horse?, very pretty mare , not sure why some one in there right mind would do that


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW Thats a powerful video!!!! I almost cried but I brearly held it back! Is that your horse? Because... WOW :shock:  Thats would be a story you would have to post! Like how you worked with her and all thos things!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i saw that today! it was on fuglyhorse. its so sad. that idiot DRAGGED her behind the trailer then ran her over!??!??! what a sick sick person. :evil: :?


----------

